# Pick-your-own fruit farms and pesticides



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, we're about to make our annual trek to go peach picking. We usually eat organic produce, and I know that peaches are some of the worst to eat conventionally. I'm pretty sure none of these apple and peach picking places are organic, or at least I havent' found any (this is in Michigan).

Here's my question--
Does anyone have any idea if some of these pick-your-own places have either more or less pesticide use? I mean I would imagine they'd use less if the place is being combed by children eating them right off the trees, but otoh I wonder if they would use more since they lose so much produce getting eaten/chucked, etc.

I also know that a lot of smaller farmers use fewer pesticides but do not qualify as certifiable organic. How do you go about asking how much they use? I'm not quite sure how to ask to get an honest answer. Of course they'll say, "oh no we don't use a lot" but I'm not sure how to ask in a more informed manner or what is "a lot."

Any input appreciated.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Great question







:


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I called one place. I don't know why I feel so funny asking-- probably b/c they often have no idea and act like I have three heads and make almost audible eye rolls when I ask?







: They kept passing on the phone and actually got the owner on who was a very nice-sounding older fellow. Couldn't exactly answer my question other than saying it wasn't organic. He did say they only spray if there is a problem and not at regular intervals, and that they're "safe" to eat off a tree.

I mean, am I wrong? I thought that smaller farms used much less, and that some people preferred local and conventional for that reason than organic from a billion miles away. But I don't really know how to ask how much they use.

Anyway, he said that he sells to Whole Foods and they were happy with him, so what the heck. Pesticide peach cobbler for us I guess.







He told me an interesting story of visiting an organic farm in Calfiornia. Apparently the farmers surround the organic fruit with pesticde-sprayed fruit orchards to keep the bugs out. Hhhmmm...

Still love to know if anyone has any idea about the spraying practices of pick your own places in general....


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Can you ask when they last sprayed? I know that does not make them organic, but you would at least now what might be sitting on top of the fruit.

Ime, our local growers are using the least amount of pesticides they can if they are not organic. Most people live where they farm, and are not interested in sucking all that down. People know a lot more now that they used to.

Sometimes, given our problems with bugs this year, I want to spray everything in the garden.







My kale is so so so so sad, and the japanese beetles are eating almost everything. Yesterday, I had to do intervention on a gorgeous pumpkin stalk and vine filled with squash bugs (I hate those things!). I can't pick those darn beetles off fast enough. And wth, they are always and forever mating! Eat, have sex, eat, have sex, eat while having sex, have more sex, and then eat. Next life, be a japanese beetle.

I have found myself very grateful lately that I didn't pay to participate in the farmer's maket near me (any amount,. Some people sell a few tomatoes, some flowers etc) because I would have very little to sell, and might not have made my fee back. Thank go I don;'t have to live off selling what I grow.

All that to say, man, I hate the bugs this year.

I hope the owner will tell you when he last sprayed...and I would believe him if he said he only sprays some when he has to, Which, again, I know doesn't make the peaches organic.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Weird that you brought this up. My sister and I went yesterday (we're in Southern NJ). Anyway, I asked the guy at the farm and he said that they use the Rutgers (University) Extension guidelines. Yeah, like I know what that means. Anyway, I had a horrible reaction to the trees. All of my exposed skin itched terribly until I got into a shower. Am I allergic to peach trees or was it the pesticides? I dunno, but I freecyled those peaches as soon as I got home! (And yes, I told them the story when I offered them...)


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Weird that you brought this up. My sister and I went yesterday (we're in Southern NJ). Anyway, I asked the guy at the farm and he said that they use the Rutgers (University) Extension guidelines. Yeah, like I know what that means. Anyway, I had a horrible reaction to the trees. All of my exposed skin itched terribly until I got into a shower. Am I allergic to peach trees or was it the pesticides? I dunno, but I freecyled those peaches as soon as I got home! (And yes, I told them the story when I offered them...)


Important to keep in mind!

I have to wear long sleeves when I weed my cukes and other squashes. Otherwise, I get a terrible rash & scratch all day and night! My garden is 1000% organic, complete with free- range chicken poop.







: But I cannot handle the squash leaves against my skin *at all*! Although eating the squashes themselves don't bother me in any way! But those leaves! Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

Good to keep in mind with children, especially. You never know what your skin might react to!


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
And wth, they are always and forever mating! Eat, have sex, eat, have sex, eat while having sex, have more sex, and then eat. Next life, be a japanese beetle.











i would go for the local peaches. i've been wanting to go to a u-pick farm sooo bad this summer and we still haven't been.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh I wish I were a Japanese Beetle.......that is what I'd really like to be....


----------

